# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Caught Smollett...

## madmax

...They were greasy and stank.

----------


## Pipercub

We already knew he was an actor...Kudos to the Chicago Police Dept., throw the book at the fraud...

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Caught Smollett (caught some mullet)....

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Same difference.

----------


## Rick

There is an antibiotic for something like that isn't there?

----------


## pete lynch

> Caught Smollett (caught some mullet)....
> 
> Alan


So...did you go fishing or get a haircut?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I wish my hair was in the kind of shape that I could grow a mullet.  In Texas we don't call catching mullet "Fishing".  It's called catching bait.  Those folks over in Florida eat the dern things.  Never could figure it out.

Alan

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## YellowYak

Love smoked mullet dip. Best eaten on saltine crackers. Top with a drop or two of Tabasco if you like some heat. I get my smoked mullet from a guy who's been selling it roadside in Sarasota for at least the last 15 years, every Saturday during season. Unfortunately, the red tide this year has put a damper on netting mullet.

----------


## madmax

A fireman in Marion County had a kid that was a little slow.  Dad fished the gulf.  When his kid was old enough he asked to sell smoked mullet at his dad's roadside stand.  Built his own booth and drew a sign.  It read, "Smocked Mullet."  Finally somebody spilled the beans to him.  Know what he did?  Drew another sign with a dancing mullet in a tutu.  Slow?  Yeah right.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

At the end he said you could use any kind of fish... evidently, he was using mullet.  I'm dead serious, I don't know what kind of mullet y'all got over there but there's no way I'm eating one of these mud filled, stinking, mush meat things we have here.

Alan

----------


## Rick

So, how do you really about 'em?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

It made me think of Treasure Island.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

#1 son is not one to leave much untried (hasn't always worked well for him either).  One day he decided it was time to try to eat mullet.  He caught one and his mother actually fried it for him.  I don't know what to compare the texture to but It wasn't fish.  He also allows that hardheads are good to eat also... Somethins wrong wit dat boy.

My priest friend (who is now deceased) was from Ghana.  He loved to make fish head soup and he would take every type of fish head off my hands except catfish, but what he wanted most of all was mullet... go figure.  I would catch a few with the cast net when I went to the bay and, of course he got the whole fish.  He would boil the whole mullet into an indistinguishable goo and sorta scoop out most of the bones and non-edible parts (which evidently wasn't very much).  I sure did like that guy.  He was a good man.

He said the best meat he ever ate was manatee.  That'll send the snowflakes into a tizzy!  IN his early priesthood he was in Papau New Guinea, and they natives he was pastoring would have a big manatee hunt.  He said it was real good.  Much better than beef.  But, then again, he liked mullet...


Alan

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I never miss a chance to post this.  It's perfect after Alan's post.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYN7yih6oXw&t=2s

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

His stories about his childhood in Ghana were very humbling.  He fished with nets and said that most of their catch was what we would call "minnows".  They would cook them into a gruel, guts feathers and all.  The priesthood was his ticket out of that life.  

I am not Catholic but we found common ground in fishing. We did not let religion get in the way of our friendship. Once a year he would save up the heads and what fish I brought him and he and a bunch of other Ghanan priests in the area would get together and make a big meal.  I guess Mom's home cooking even extends to fish mush.  

There is not one time that I throw a cast net that I don't think of him.  


Alan

----------


## Rick

Fish.....mush. There are two words I never, ever thought I would see referred to as good food. But I guess somewhere someone thinks that's pretty good snackin'. Whew. Not in my family tree even if you look waaaaay back.

----------


## madmax

I actually like a little smoke mullet dip on crackers.  A little.  I had a crew of black guys that I'd take to lunch and they ate the $hit out of any kind of smoked mullet.  'Course they loved loved loved greasy goat too.  blech.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

In Ghana, I imagine that hunger has a great deal to do with what tastes good.  Here, I imagine hunger and access.

Yeah, Fish Mush like mom used to make...... 

Alan

----------


## danieleater

really? share some pictures

----------

